# Had To Laugh At This Guy's "Workbench Plans"



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Was looking at some information on the internet yesterday, and ran across an "individual" who demonstrated how to build a somewhat basic workbench. It was a somewhat more involved than the Bernard Jones model, and fell somewhat short of a Nicholson bench. OK, I like to see various more traditional style workbench designs, as I find them interesting, and as we all know, each design has it's own merits. It is up to the user to decide which style will work best for them.
So, this person walks through the steps building the legs, sides and top of the bench. Nothing more. He DID include a retractable bench stop in the left hand planing position, which was pretty nice. He was "generously" NOT going to SELL plans for this bench, as it existed by the end of the video. (Very charitable of there, Skippy, besides anyone with an interest, a brain and a pencil would have made notes during the build…….) HIS "idea" was to nobly show how the basic bench was built, then invite anyone who had built one, and added vises or other bench features/accessories to share photos or videos via a link. OK, that's very much how the good folks here at LJ exchange information on ALL kinds of projects. We all share information from which we all learn. We play nice in the sandbox.
Then came the kicker: THIS guy was going to look at ALL the bench improvements, then HE would judge which ones HE thought were the best to incorporate. After which, HE would make plans of this bench with OTHER PEOPLE'S IDEAS available for sale to the public. So, HIS workbench "plan" is that HE gets FREE design information which he then SELLS on his website….??? (Insert all manner of words one wouldn't take to church here as my response to this magnanimous gesture…..)


----------



## AESamuel (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah I really don't like him at all. I'm all for the "you can do it without the fancy expensive tools" thing, but the stuff he makes is just crap.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Was his name "Ted" by any chance?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sure sounds like ted's mo


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

This guy's name was "Rex". For the most part, it was pretty standard on-line video instruction. He'd found several photos of these style of benches on line, and decided to build his own, and show others how to do it. He used mostly hand tools, with an occasional "cheat" of power tools. (Hey, great, I do it ALL the time…. and I'm sure there are many others out there…….) My problem with this "individual" arose when he wanted viewers to send him THEIR ideas for vise installation and workbench accessories, then He was going to SELL plans with these improvements he got FREE.
So the people who did the work are sending him the results for nothing, the HE profits from it….. WTF….??? Sorry, Dude. (Remember, what he built was really only a sturdy table at that point) To me, it should have been set up where if anyone had made this type bench with vises, benchdogs, etc, and sent him photos or video, there would have been a follow up video to show these improvements, naming the builder. That is the only fair thing to do.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

This guy's name was "Rex". For the most part, it was pretty standard on-line video instruction. He'd found several photos of these style of benches on line, and decided to build his own, and show others how to do it. He used mostly hand tools, with an occasional "cheat" of power tools. (Hey, great, I do it ALL the time…. and I'm sure there are many others out there…….) My problem with this "individual" arose when he wanted viewers to send him THEIR ideas for vise installation and workbench accessories, then He was going to SELL plans with these improvements he got FREE.
So the people who did the work are sending him the results for nothing, the HE profits from it….. WTF….??? Sorry, Dude. (Remember, what he built was really only a sturdy table at that point) To me, it should have been set up where if anyone had made this type bench with vises, benchdogs, etc, and sent him photos or video, there would have been a follow up video to show these improvements, naming the builder. That is the only fair thing to do. Here on LJ, we share information freely, not try to make a buck from someone else's ideas and efforts.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't care for Rex or his videos


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

You should offer to sell him your plans. If nothing else post some links for plans that others might sell to him on his video.


----------



## TraditionallySpeakin (Feb 9, 2019)

I had the exact same though when I watched that video a few weeks ago. That guy gets under my skin so much for so many reasons but at the same time I've watched probably 10 of his videos just because I….....well because I will watch almost anything related to hand tool work I guess.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

My Workbench was easy 2 2×4's a 3'x5' piece of Baltic Birch and 2 Kreg work stations. I got the work stations using gift certificates for giving presentations at the local woodworking store. Until the stay at home order is over no more gift certificates.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Even more fun might be to send him some nonsensical ideas. Built in sink or built in gas grill, make legs from shock absorbers, suspend it from the ceiling with cables…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe even send him a photo of a bench that is working…right now









Just got done for the day…


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Lazyman, I LIKE your idea!!! Maybe I should find one of those go-to-hell-over-engineered-nine-thousand-part benches that we see on "The Tube" and send it to him. Love the sink and the grill idea. First rule of health nowadays is "Wash your hands frequently". A sink in the workbench would be a very health conscious decision! And, hey, if ya gotta grill right in your bench, you don't hafta go back in the house for lunch……


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

GRUMP - "A sink in the workbench would be a very health conscious decision!" 


Also serves as a built-in honing wet station. Makes my day.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Even more fun might be to send him some nonsensical ideas. Built in sink or built in gas grill, make legs from shock absorbers, suspend it from the ceiling with cables…
> 
> - Lazyman


How about covering the top with green felt, drilling 6 holes in corners and sides, and putting bumpers all the way around?


----------



## miketo (Jun 26, 2016)

I won't pick on Rex specifically. His videos aren't my cup of tea, but different strokes for different folks and all that.

Looking at the bigger picture, he's just one of a multitude of people (usually younger) who go into a hobby thinking, "How can I monetize this?" There are videos, online courses, and even entire conventions dedicated to monetizing an online presence. IMO, you can tell who focuses on the process rather than the content, and Rex is one of them.

I'm not worried about his soliciting ideas and then selling them as his own. There's very little that's new in woodworking. But his revenue model is not self-sustaining and he will work very hard for very little. I doubt you'll see many more "send me your ideas and I'll sell them" projects.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I guess there are people out there who have not the foggiest idea of how to build a workbench or anything for that matter. Guys like Ted and Rex are just taking advantage of the opportunity to make some money off of these woodworking challenged people and that is just fine. Us LJ's can marvel at such, but we don't need to concern ourselves with what these guys are doing. Let them do their thing. We know better. I would not waste a minute of my time commenting on their videos. After all, there is "freedom of the press" which covers all sorts of communication whether we like it or not.


----------



## CoolNik (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

Like many here, I am new to woodworking and being disabled, I get most of my education from researching on the Internet- articles and YT. As a novice, how do I know what I am watching is correct? I have been lucky with my first contact from a researching venture on the 'net has resulted in my finding a very reputable craftsman but next I am not be as lucky.
So, how do I know? Should I come to you guys to see if the person is someone who I could count on to teach good skills? Or provide good information? Assuming that people who are part of the "LJ" world are the good guys, do I just post my questions here and hope that someone will give me a "heads up" if I should move on to another YT channel?

Any advice will be valued and kept private.


----------



## TraditionallySpeakin (Feb 9, 2019)

> Hi guys,
> 
> Like many here, I am new to woodworking and being disabled, I get most of my education from researching on the Internet- articles and YT. As a novice, how do I know what I am watching is correct? I have been lucky with my first contact from a researching venture on the 'net has resulted in my finding a very reputable craftsman but next I am not be as lucky.
> So, how do I know? Should I come to you guys to see if the person is someone who I could count on to teach good skills? Or provide good information? Assuming that people who are part of the "LJ" world are the good guys, do I just post my questions here and hope that someone will give me a "heads up" if I should move on to another YT channel?
> ...


Hey, sure anyone on here can help but there is unreliable info everywhere including on LJ sometimes. I'd say this site is far and away better than YT for specific questions but again fake news abounds everywhere. Usually it's fairly easy to spot though or on here others will chime in and call it out specifically.

Something like workbenches and many other topics have no real wrong answers.

Anything specific just let me know and Ill probably be able to point you in the right direction as far as YT is concerned anyway. Just give me some ideas of what you are looking to learn.

Also, books are probably the best source of all and there are plenty free in the public domain and plenty of great books available from publishers like Lost Art Press and a good selection on Lee Valley.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> As a novice, how do I know what I am watching is correct?
> - CoolNik


Smart question, the answer is you can't know which is why I recommend people stick to publications like Fine Woodworking and other magazines, and books by Taunton Press, and a good book on finishing, at least in the beginning. There are more reliable sources but an exhaustive list would take too much time. The youtube situation is getting better. It used to be a lot of videographers dabbling in woodworking that didn't know what they are doing but most of those have been weeded out or they have learned the right way over time. It also depends on whether your goal is to become a woodworker or just piddle in the shop on weekends. I think the best all around beginner channel is WWMM, Steve Ramsay. Definitely avoid mommy bloggers like Ana White who slap furniture together with no understanding of joinery or wood movement, it's easy to build but will tear itself apart in 8-12 months.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

CoolNik

I recommend Paul Sellers:
https://paulsellers.com/ 
https://paulsellers.com/other-websites/

The site "common woodworking" is free; excellent place to start.
A substantial part of the site "Woodorking masterclasses" is also free.

No nonsense there. 
Start with a limited inexpensive set of tools.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> Hi guys,
> 
> As a novice, how do I know what I am watching is correct? Assuming that people who are part of the "LJ" world are the good guys, do I just post my questions here and hope that someone will give me a "heads up"
> 
> - CoolNik


One advantage of Lumberjocks is every member has the option of posting their projects. When considering their advice, you can look at their projects. Have they produced anything like what they're advising about? If not, why not?


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

The original post bothered me so I ignored it for a while but now there is a thread.

YouTube is like TV. You can simply not watch something if you don't like it. If you want to mock it, feel free to do so on the YouTube comments so the author knows your negative opinion because it's important to make sure others know your negative opinion, especially in this time of of social isolation. No need to run to the LumberJocks community to do this. It's not like he's spamming or selling Teds plans or anything offensive.

Honestly, I like some of Rex's videos, they are entertaining and easy to follow. I already know how to do most of what he presents from various sources, but it's not like various books and magazines don't re-present this stuff already and he sometimes cites sources and different takes and he's pretty personable about it. As to the work bench plans selling.. He's got two work bench plans for $5 and one for $10. Hardly a huge expense for those looking for a measured drawing. I've seen plans on sale at Rockler, Fine Woodworking etc for far more and also for free. Lost Art Press sells two videos, for $27 and $35 and Rex's videos are free. 

From a look at his gallery page, Rex has some nice completed projects so it seems he has some woodworking experience. https://www.rexkrueger.com/project-gallery-page

His approach is very similar to Wood Working for Mere Mortals, but where Steve Ramsey's approach is a small workshop with some power tools and a rather pragmatic approach, Rex seems to be going after the hand tool method and a pragmatic approach. These are good things. Some people will go this far and stop. They will have fun, make some things for friends and family and be happy and content. Others will expand there approach and find other resources Paul Sellers, Fine Woodworking, Local Classes, Lumberjocks, etc and grow their skills.

I also have to add, I completely agree with Phil32:


> One advantage of Lumberjocks is every member has the option of posting their projects. When considering their advice, you can look at their projects. Have they produced anything like what they're advising about? If not, why not?


Also, Phil, you have some seriously nice stuff on your project pages.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

Just noticed, Rex is actually a member. It appears he was active only for a few months but posted 4 projects
https://www.lumberjocks.com/RexKrueger


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

I have watched Rex Krueger's videos and I have no issues with his channel. 
If you are a beginner at hand tool woodworking you can probably learn from his presentations. 
As far as selling plans for the workbench, why not ?
He said he looked at pictures of workbenches and drew the plans, it's not like he is reselling plans someone else drew/published. 
I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

CoolNik, Really, the BEST thing for you to do, is look through plans and videos of various types of workbenches, and make note of what features may work best for YOU and what appeals to YOU. Once you develop what you might call a "wish list", then these features can be incorporated in whichever style of bench you choose.
Those who have replied to the original post are absolutely correct, there is no "WRONG" design when it comes to an individual's workbench. (As long as the joints are made to withstand the pressure of planing, sawing, et cetera) This is the true beauty of shop built workbenches. They are as individualistic as those who build and use them. Probably the vast majority of woodworkers, even those who have very closely followed an established pattern for a workbench, added some variation or another in construction. Others of us have chosen to use an amalgamation of design elements, both traditional and original to construct our benches to suit us. In the end, it is YOUR bench, made to suit YOUR needs and desires. The only "requirement" is that your bench pleases YOU.


----------



## david2011 (Apr 1, 2008)

It shouldn't take long to sort out the good from the bad and to pick the styles you like. Does the presenter appear well organized or is the video a string of unplanned random thoughts? Does the project or demonstration appear workmanlike or sloppy? Find examples you wish to emulate and watch them critically. Don't assume that because they're producing videos and you're not that they are an expert.

I saw a workbench build how-to recently where the guy didn't square up the edges of his home improvement store lumber, aligned edges poorly and built "pretty close" to square. It's just poor craftsmanship but he's producing YouTubes and people watch them. Some viewers even post that they can't wait to build one just like it. Be selective and bail on bad videos.


----------

